# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Институт Бхактиведанты >  Б. Брайан. Как работать с конфликтами: уроки ШБ. 17.04.2021.

## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Он-лайн Конференция "Про науку" 17.04.2021.

Б. Брайан. Как работать с конфликтами: уроки Бхагавата-пураны.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97wT...JnF8l&index=27

----------

